# Jimmie "Snap" Hunter Article



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> There really is little else Jimmie "Snap" Hunter can do at the minor-league level. He's played in the alphabet soup of four domestic leagues (ABA, CBA, NBDL and USBL), overseas (Italy) and, as if to put a literal stamp on his career path, with the Globetrotters.





> He hasn't just played. He has starred. He's averaged at least 20 points per game the last three seasons in the CBA, peaking with staggering averages of 27.4 points, 5.4 assists, 5.4 rebounds and 1.89 steals in 44 games with the Gary Steelheads in 2005-06.





> Yet, while others of lesser pedigree get promoted around him, Hunter has been unable to break through into the NBA. After spending 2004 with Orlando (summer league) and Cleveland (training camp), he's in his second offseason with the Pacers, who play the first of five summer-league games Monday against Chicago at 3 p.m. in Orlando.





> At age 28, with time running against him, you'd think a player in Hunter's position might become frustrated, or even a little bitter. In this case, however, you'd be wrong.





> "Every opportunity you get to try to make an NBA team or play for an NBA organization, you've just got to thank God for it and take it one day at a time," Hunter said. "I got cut last year, but I learned a lot and it helped my game and a lot of teams saw me. I'm fortunate to come back to Indiana where I'm familiar with the coaches and the whole organization, from the staff all the way up to Mr. Walsh.





> Hunter didn't exactly play himself out of a job a year ago. He distinguished himself in summer-league play to earn an invitation to training camp. He then proceeded to score 17 points in 18 minutes in the preseason opener against New Jersey. That turned out to be a springboard into a wall. Hunter scarcely played the rest of the preseason, finishing with averages of 9.4 minutes, 3.3 points and 1.4 assists.





> Circumstances got the better of him. The Pacers had four veteran point guards with guaranteed contracts – Jamaal Tinsley, Anthony Johnson, Sarunas Jasikevicius and Eddie Gill – and there simply was no room on the roster. Hunter was the one of the two players (along with forward Damone Brown) released in the final cut before the regular season.





> "I think last year, in particular, we had a lot of guys under contract and Snap just fell into a numbers game," said assistant coach Chuck Person. "This year, system-wise and with the tempo, we're going to try to play a little faster and I think Snap fits into what we can possibly do. If we can get him back to the veterans' camp, maybe Snap will stick to it this time. He came very close last year to making it. It was just a situation last year where we had four point guards."





> "Looking at the roster and the changes the Pacers are making, I hope everything works out," Hunter said. "I really respect these guys and these guys are pretty much familiar with me. I've got a good relationship with the coaches, but that doesn't mean I can't be outplayed. That's one thing about the Pacers: when you come in, they give you a great look, regardless of the situation. If they feel like you can help the team, they're going to give you chance to try to make the most of your opportunity.'





> The basketball world knows he can score in bunches. It's the other areas that need polish. His CBA coach, Jaren Jackson, worked with him on elements of his game that NBA scouts need to see: the ability to run a team from the point, exhibit sound decision-making and play effectively without the ball. He also received encouraging words from Pacers captain Jermaine O'Neal, who phoned after he was cut to tell him to keep pushing.





> "Coach Jackson (a former NBA player) was really teaching the skills at point guard that NBA people want to see from me," Hunter said. "I was just fortunate to be on a good team that I could get numbers like that. I'm known for scoring but I've added a lot to my game over the years. From preseason last year to the CBA, I learned a lot of defensive skills, how to play on-the-ball pressure and whole bunch of things to try to make my game more mature and get ready for this summer league and the preseason.





> "I feel like if you keep knocking on the door. …"
> 
> That door might not be wide open, but there is a crack. This summer is about getting his foot in, once and for all.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/rfa_hunter_060709.html

So, I like the guy, many of us like the guy, the Pacers organization likes the guy, and he might fit with our new system. By signing Greene, trading for Daniels, the team wanting Jimmie Hunter, and drafting White and Williams, I have a feeling a big move might be in the making which would give room for all these guys.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

They made a big deal out of him last year, then cut him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I really hope me makes the team, he sounds like a nice guy, who plays hard, never gives up, and definetly deserves to be given a chance...Matter fact I rather have him then Jasikablablahhhh.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I really hope me makes the team, he sounds like a nice guy, who plays hard, never gives up, and definetly deserves to be given a chance...Matter fact I rather have him then Jasikablablahhhh.


why are you giving up on jasikevicius just because of a bad half season in his rookie year? besides hes the only legit outside threat since pejas out and we need his 3-point shooting abilities


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Pacers must be trading Jackson and Tinsley somewhere.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

he's tearing up summer league, i hope we get him he's a nice guy, and trade tinsley


----------

